

Father asks Internet to edit the only photos he has of dying baby daughter - noso
http://www.itv.com/news/2014-07-16/you-have-made-my-day-father-asks-internet-to-edit-the-only-photos-he-has-of-late-baby-daughter/

======
noso
Reddit Post -
[http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/2ajul6/photoshop_reque...](http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/2ajul6/photoshop_request_my_daughter_recently_passed/)

